# Diarrhea for 3 days



## cll (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi there,

Sam is our 3 months puppy. 

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this. I started Sam on a raw diet since he was 11 weeks. He was doing well for about 10 days or so with good poo. However he started having diarrhea 3 days ago. It was watery, brown stool. He can control his loose stool and would pass out about 3 times for that one day. We fasted him for 12 hours and was thinking of sending him to the vet if he didn't improve. The following day, he got better with better formed stool although at the end of the stool there will be some brown watery discharge. 

We resume his normal diet shortly after that (only giving him chicken). His stool remained soft and mushy. However just now he passed out watery stool again. 

He remained active throughout. 

We have a golden retriever as well who is also having soft stool the same time. He however does not have watery stool as Sam. 

We are concerned for him cause it has not been resolving. Will bring him to vet tomorrow when it opens. 

In your experience,
How long does the diarrhea take to resolve itself in a puppy?
And what would you feed a puppy during the convalescent period?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't have any experience feeding raw so I can't help with that except that I would feed brown rice and cooked ground beef or chicken until the diarrhea stops. You can also add canned pumpkin. If both dogs are affected it might be something else like giardia


----------



## cll (Aug 10, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I don't have any experience feeding raw so I can't help with that except that I would feed brown rice and cooked ground beef or chicken until the diarrhea stops. You can also add canned pumpkin. If both dogs are affected it might be something else like giardia


Thanks.

His diarrhea took a turn for the worst in these past few hours. He has been having bad bad watery squirts. 

I have cooked chicken broth for him and the good thing is his urine is still a lot.

There is no 24 hours vet here and I can only wait till morning. I did call my vet and she advised for some Lomotil and some antibiotics. I have given Sam one tablet of Lomotil and hopefully it will help him somewhat.


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

HOw is your pup doing?

My puppy has had a few bad nights with the diarrhea in the past - and is still on & off with it (past posts)

I would bring some samples to the vet - My vet found nothing in the multiple samples we brought in!

So we are always trying a new food - he is on grain free right now.

Hopefully is does the trick or our next step is MORE test  

When our pup has "D" we will fast him for 6-10 hours (food only)- no more - just lots of water - Feed him brown rice - spoon of REAL pumpkin - spoon of fat free/sugar free plain yogurt and sometimes add some sweet potato (boiled) - this usually does the trick - I keep him on a spoonful of pumpkin until his stool is firm - then stop completely with the pumpkin or it can cause constipation


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I know nothing about raw diets, but have dealt with enough diarrhea between two of my dogs, ugh.

I found success by cooking up chicken breast in broth, cutting it up and adding in white rice. After a recent bout, I added in about a tablespoon of real pumpkin (not the pumpkin pie mix!) for the first day or two, but stopping with that as soon as I saw a sign of firmness in the stool. 

After 1-2 full days on this, depending on the stools, I would add in small bits of kibble and observe... If they remained firm, I'd add more and more kibble to the chicken/rice mix. I still stayed on the chicken/rice for a good 3-4 days, just adding more and more kibble. 

Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## cll (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam became better after that scary experience of overnight squirts of torrential watery diarrhea. Took him to the vet and his test for Giardiasis was equivocal. Nonetheless he was treated as so with metronidazole and lomotil. He was given prescription diet and we took that for 2 days. We also mixed his prescription diet with some boneless and skinless chicken breast and eased him to plain breast meat for a week. He is doing well now. 

I am on the yahoo group of raw feeding and lots of people there are very keen for Slippery Elm Bark. Unfortunately in my part of the world, we are still waiting for new stock to arrive. Go ahead and try that herb. Sounds promising. 

Hope your pup gets better.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

slippery elm is very good at soothing the stomach and intestines.

a cup of steeped black tea (orange pekoe) , cooled , is good for diarrhea - the tannins are the active ingredient.

give a good dose of probiotics -- digestive enzymes . Prozyme is a commercially available product . You can buy the original formula or the lactose free one . 

cll where are you where slippery elm is hard to get .
do you buy it in bulk ? I use slippery elm in my supplement so if you wanted to buy it by the pound I can cut some from my inventory?

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## cll (Aug 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> slippery elm is very good at soothing the stomach and intestines.
> 
> a cup of steeped black tea (orange pekoe) , cooled , is good for diarrhea - the tannins are the active ingredient.
> 
> ...


Many many thanks Carmen. Really appreciate your offer. 

I am staying in Malaysia, in a city called Ipoh. I have called the pharmacies around and the SEB by Solaray is the only one available here. Unfortunately the shipment is delayed and maybe this week I hope it will arrive. My pup has off on soft stool and I thought that a small dose of SEB may help. Have placed an order for 4 bottles. Apparently it is good for us too .


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't feel so out of the way.. I was born in Singapore and have been to Malaysia many times. I hope your pup gets better and you'll get a hold of what you need. 

When Denver had giardia and stomach upset, the vet recommended he be on a cooked white rice and chicken breast diet which immediately cleared things up.


----------

